# What happens when you and a villager share the same birthday?



## Lucious (Jul 2, 2013)

Title says it all.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 2, 2013)

You will both have a birthday. Idk what happens in this game on your birthday but on a villagers birthday they have a party in their house with one other animal. You bring them a present and celebrate with them.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 2, 2013)

On your birthday, when you log into the game, you'll automatically be taken to your party and when you leave you'll be placed outside your house to start your day. With a villager I believe you just wander to their home or the home of where the party is and it's party time!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep, 2x parties!  Just remember to pack a wrapped gift for the other special individual!


----------

